# Want to move to Dubai - should I secure a job from here or go there first



## Batsman81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have done a lot of research about moving to Dubai from the UK, but one thing I need help on is whether I should look to secure a job first from the UK, or take the risk and find a job once I have gone across. 

Few points to give context - I have around 12 years commercial experience with a lot of good skills, experience and blue chip companies on my CV. 

I have savings to see me through for a few months at least. I also have many friends out there and also have a place to stay for free until I get a job sorted. 

I have been Dubai many times, so very familiar with the customs, culture etc. 

I don't have anything to tie my down in the UK


Obviously its better to get a job from here, but surely it is much, much harder than actually being in the country? I guess it would take a lot longer too, than being in Dubai? Should I just take the risk and come to Dubai without a job secured. 

Any help would be great - anybody else been through this and found a job after you landed in Dubai?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

What job are you looking for ?

What is your relevant degree ?


----------



## Batsman81 (Jan 1, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> What job are you looking for ?
> 
> What is your relevant degree ?


Hi, I am looking for a job in Digital marketing or strategy. I currently work in Digital strategy for a bank, so something similiar would be good. 

My degree is in Business and IT.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
With a good degree and CV & friends to put you up - you would be best to come here to try and secure a job.
My wife got her job here first - so we all moved over and i looked for a job, once i arrived here.
It took me three months to get the job I wanted (although a few other opportunities arrived earlier - they just weren't for me).
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Batsman81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> With a good degree and CV & friends to put you up - you would be best to come here to try and secure a job.
> My wife got her job here first - so we all moved over and i looked for a job, once i arrived here.
> ...


Thanks Steve - very useful. 

I know there are other posts on the same subject, but wanted to give my specific background as each situation is different. I guess I am in a good position, as I have support over in Dubai.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Batsman81 said:


> Thanks Steve - very useful.
> 
> I know there are other posts on the same subject, but wanted to give my specific background as each situation is different. I guess I am in a good position, as I have support over in Dubai.


Hi
Having support here certainly helps - because you can afford to be choosy and not jump at the first job that you get offered (as many people do and then regret - as it is more difficult to switch jobs here than in other countries - due to the visa & sponsorship process).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I agree with Steve, you'll get a better job easily and more quickly being here.

Your experience in marketing in banks, if you get a job there can you please do something about their radio adverts...

"It's ADCB stars, the new exciting loyalty program".... (SCREAM).

Good luck.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

You could come here and look but there is nothing to stop you starting your search from home, today.

My husband got his job first. When we knew we were coming I researched the market place and decided who I wanted to work for. I wrote a letter and Sent my CV on spec explaining why I wanted to work for them and landed the job I wanted. 

I took one step lower than before - to give me time to settle, focus on the children and setting up home - but have been promoted twice since!

Don't wait for adverts - sell yourself professionally - start today!

Good luck


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There is a work in this field and it's growing. As with everything in Dubai, there are companies willing to pay for good qualified staff while others are taking the p with their salary offering. Either that or they just want someone to sit on the company twitter account all day.

It's always best to be here, however couch surfing and living off savings comes at a cost. And not just financially.

A couple of questions, are you content driven or more stats, keyword bidding. Also roughly, what is your current salary? If you're working for a bank in the UK, you may find a salaries aren't that higher here. Especially when taking in the high cost of living.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey,

I've been in Dubai for 10 months and i'm still searching for the perfect job, I've had offers but the jobs were either low salary or didn't feel right also taking into consideration it is more difficult to switch jobs here than in other countries due to visa process etc, therefore finding the right job is essential for me. 

Hopefully 2015 will be better for me


----------



## Batsman81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks all for your advice so far. 

MrRossi - my current role is more strategy and propositions based. I look at how we can improve the digital functionality for our customers. Salary is around 60k. 

Tahir, thanks for that. I agree with you - when I do move out there, I want to make sure the job is the right one for me and not rush into anything. I am preparing myself for a few months on unemployment - with the hope that my future is going to be much much much better!


----------

